# Weltkugel dotterförmig verzerren



## Luis1906 (4. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Wie würdet ihr dieses Bild machen? Ich weiss nicht wie ich die Weltkugel so gewülbt kriege wie den Dotter. Ich habe es mit dem Verflüssigen Filter probiert aber wenn man es da hinbekommt istes eher Glück!

/// edit Mod: Aussagekräftigeren Titel vergeben.


----------



## Leola13 (4. August 2006)

Hai,

hast du Verzerrungsfilter - Wölben schon einmal probiert ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## susi22 (4. August 2006)

Reicht da nicht auch folgendes Symbol um die Welt so in Form zu bringen? Erscheint mir weit aus leichter als mit Verflüssigenfilter:suspekt: (Geht das damit überhaupt?) Ansonsten - ja- so wie Leola geschrieben hat mit dem Wölbenfilter.


----------

